# HTML Befehle anzeigen und nicht ausführen



## LordSikon (8. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
für mein CMS (für Verein) hab ich bei der Texteingabe HTML erlaubt. Da aber nicht alle Admins HTML können, will ich ihnen die wichtigsten Befehle im ACP aufschreiben. Wenn ich aber z.B. Schreibe 
Über schriften werde so formatiert:
<h1>ÜBERSCHRIFT</h1> dann führt er das ja aus.
Wenn ich schreibe 
< h1 > ÜBERSCHRIFT < / h1 > sieht dass dumm aus!
Kann ich irgendiwe HTML Befehle ausgeben, ohne sie asuführen zu lassen?
Wichtig ist, dass kein JS verwendet wird! PHP kann verwendet werden!


----------



## Fabian H (8. Februar 2004)

Du musst die HTML-Codes für die größer- und kleiner-Zeichen verwenden:

```
< = &amp;tl; (lighter than);
> = &amp;gt; (greater than)
```
Bsp:

```
&lt;h1&gt;&amp;Uuml;berschrift&lt;/h1&gt;
```

_&Uml;_ ist für Umlaute:

```
ä = &auml;
ö = &amp;ouml;
ü = &amp;uuml;
Ä = &amp;Auml;
Ö = &amp;Ouml;
Ü = &amp;Uuml;
```
Und das kaufmännische Und:

```
& = &amp;amp;
```

Ps: PHP hat eine Funktion, die all diese Zeichen umwandelt:
> htmlentities


----------



## LordSikon (8. Februar 2004)

Danke
aslo solche sachen wie

&copy;
&micro;
&nbsp;
[...]


----------



## Fabian H (8. Februar 2004)

Hi,

hier eine Übersicht:

http://www.webenalysis.com/special-characters.asp

Ps: paar Sekunden mit Google


----------



## LordSikon (8. Februar 2004)

Paar Sekunden mit Google oder paar Minuten mit Tutorials ist doch egal! Außerdem komm ich so noch an ein paar mehr Beiträge für meine Statistik!


----------



## Metapher (10. Februar 2004)

wenn du htmlbefehle anzeigen(also den quelltext) willst dann nimm einfach 


```
<plaintext>
```

dein programm mit dem du schreibst wird bestimmt rumquietschen dass plaintext zu alt und du solltest doch bidde <pre> nehmen, aber lass dich davon nich beirren plaintext  recht gut


----------



## aquasonic (10. Februar 2004)

Nein auf keinen Fall...Benütz die Variante die dir Fabian vorgeschlagen hat, die sit gut...Wenn du PHP benutzen kannst dann nimm die Funktion htmlentities() dafür


----------

